# Zombie in progress



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

So I'm making an almost full facial appliance. It's not near complete but it's getting there. What do y'all think?


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

That's a clever method. I'm interested in seeing how this turns out. Looks to be a good, quick way to knock out appliances for the face.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Alright so the first two show the appliance after the last coats of latex. The third is after removing it and cutting away most of the excess. The last two show the paint and the pieces seperated. After painting them I applied a thin layer of cotton and latex to give it more detail and depth. Hopefully tomorrow I'll finish up the final details, get the teeth made and applied, and get some shots of it fully applied. Lemme know what y'all think.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's a shot with the teeth on and the gums made. I sculpted the teeth out of clay. I wanted to get a really nice 3 dimensional look and I'm pretty pleased with how it came out. They will be painted to give them a rotten look. I'm throwing in a close-up of the cheek wound that shows the meaty texture. More colors will be added to it. Hope y'all like it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Kinda hard to appreciate the piece on a flat surface. The appliance looks cool, but your going to have to post pix of it in use to fully appreciate the effect. Good work though. What method did you use to make it? I do the same thing, but I just apply liquid latex and toilet paper directly to my face, let the latex dry, and then add paint and make-up directly to the appliance. This is what mine looked like after application.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic job,sir! I tried this technique for the first time this year and made 2 different "faces" for 2 different haunts I helped with. I was amazed at how good they came out.I really like the way you built up your nose and brows. Mine was just around the mouth. You have given me courage to go a little more ghoulish for next year. Again, fantastic!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

spokanejoe said:


> Fantastic job,sir! I tried this technique for the first time this year and made 2 different "faces" for 2 different haunts I helped with. I was amazed at how good they came out.I really like the way you built up your nose and brows. Mine was just around the mouth. You have given me courage to go a little more ghoulish for next year. Again, fantastic!


Thanks! Post up some pics if you have them. I'd love to see what you did!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

howlin mad jack said:


> Kinda hard to appreciate the piece on a flat surface. The appliance looks cool, but your going to have to post pix of it in use to fully appreciate the effect. Good work though. What method did you use to make it? I do the same thing, but I just apply liquid latex and toilet paper directly to my face, let the latex dry, and then add paint and make-up directly to the appliance. This is what mine looked like after application.


Nice work Jack! I start by laying down a layer of latex then building it up with cotton and more latex. Toilet paper works wonders to build thickness without using a ton of latex but you can't get the same depth as you would from cotton. Keep it coming guys and gals.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, I'm thinking you probably go through a ton of latex that way, how about building it up with shop towels, and then using the cotton and latex method. I'm going to have to try this and see if I get any decent results. It seems like it would be really stiff though, and difficult to apply afterward. Love to experiment though, I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

howlin mad jack said:


> Cool, I'm thinking you probably go through a ton of latex that way, how about building it up with shop towels, and then using the cotton and latex method. I'm going to have to try this and see if I get any decent results. It seems like it would be really stiff though, and difficult to apply afterward. Love to experiment though, I'll let you know how it comes out.


Actually it doesn't take a lot of latex. I haven't used shop towels but it does seem like it would be stiff. So far I've gotten really Good results with the cotton and toilet paper. I made a full over the head mask using this method and it turned out very well. Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Droid, did you black out your own/real teeth when you wore this?
Were your appliances reusable?
How did/are you saving them or storing them?


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Droid, did you black out your own/real teeth when you wore this?
> Were your appliances reusable?
> How did/are you saving them or storing them?


I didn't black them out. The appliance is made so it actually covers them. 
They are absolutely reusable. 
I store mine flat on a shelf,in the dark. Probably not the best or correct way but if they get messed up I can always make more. I love making this stuff so I do it often anyway. If your concerned about it though I would Google proper latex preservation techniques or something to that effect. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolroid, you are genius! You definitely have a flair for this! Wow!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolroid, you are genius! You definitely have a flair for this! Wow!


Thank you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It makes life so much easier when you do it ahead of time. I love the teeth prosthetic that you added to the piece. It is really turning out great!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Joiseygal said:


> It makes life so much easier when you do it ahead of time. I love the teeth prosthetic that you added to the piece. It is really turning out great!


Thanks! I haven't had chance to work on anything lately due to some other holiday... I think they call it Christmas lol


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Fun with my oldest son!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

and my second oldest!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, nice work. The arm wound looks absolutely real. I have used the toilet paper method alot of times and got very good, fast results. I have never tried the cotton method yet, looks like I need to add that to the bag of tricks. I like the idea of making the appliance right on a wig head also, I always just assumed that it would stick and ruin the piece. Very nice work, and thanks for the tips.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks! The only issue I've come across from using the wig head is that if the latex is applied too thin it shows the texture of the styrofoam. I can live with that since it makes things so much easier to deal with. It's really nice to be able to do things in stages at a slower pace. It let's me pay more attention to details and nuances that would be over looked if I was creating them on someone's face.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah, the wonderful bloody things you do with cotton and tissue! Your work is just amazing!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Ah, the wonderful bloody things you do with cotton and tissue! Your work is just amazing!


Aw I'm blushing.  Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get those children to a doctor STAT!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Get those children to a doctor STAT!


I think it's too late for them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice and realistic looking! Gosh....it is borderline gross....but knowing it is just 'man-made' keeps me looking......you are really talented!


----------

